# "service position" question?



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

I have a craftsman 1450 series, model 944.522430, 27" blower.
cant find the weight spec. on it, but its a bit of a heavy beast, IMHO.
maybe 250-300lb? don't know, just guessing.
Never tried, but before i try tipping over all that weight onto the bucket to tackle a repair, can y'all. assure me its OK to do so?! lol. thanks


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Empty the gas first.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

yes. got that tip. thanks!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I usually rest the top of the bucket on a ~ 6" block when I service my machines, for me that is still balanced well, but is not all the way over. I am guessing each machine has a different center of balance.

tx


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

If it has a fuel shutoff valve, shut it off. If fuel level is low, you may not need to empty the tank. Vented fuel caps may leak when you tip up the machine. To avoid this, remove the cap and place 2 layers of cellophane food wrap over the opening and replace the cap. Then you can tip it into the service position.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have only seen a problem when the bucket is very rusty or damaged with cracks etc. Sometimes it is a problem on the cheaper and larger machines with made with a thinner gauge steel. If the bucket is in good shape it is fine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you can get a lot done in 2 different service positions. one on nose on a wood block and other laid back on handlebars .
gas situation already addressed. 

once you lay back into position the engine may be flooded and will not start . In this case, turn off key and pull cord 8-10 times, then turn key back on and it will start.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I always shut the fuel off and run it until it stalls out from lack of fuel in the carburetor to help prevent flooding when it is set back down on its wheels to re-start it.


----------

